# arriver à quelqu'un de + infinitif



## Vinvin

Bonjour,

Comment traduire l'expression suivante en espagnol : "Il m'arrive de faire qq chose" ?

(Plus précisément, "il m'arrivait de croiser l'un d'eux)

Merci d'avance

Vicente


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Yo lo traduciría por "a veces..."

"A veces me cruzaba con uno de ellos".


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ocurría que me cruzara con uno de ellos.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Según las frases tenemos las opciones de suceder, ocurrir pero frecuentemente se usa a veces, en ocasiones.


----------



## lopac

Hola Vinvin,
Además de esas opciones, se puede también utilizar el verbo _soler_ : solía cruzarme con uno de ellos / solía cruzar a uno de ellos.
A bientôt


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Lopac:

"Soler" montre l'habitude, or il "m'arrive de" est plus en rapport avec "quelquefois". 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Lucatw

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos

Me podrían dar ejemplos con esta estructura gramatical que no la tengo
bien clara *Il arrive à qq de + infinitif.*

*Il n'aime pas l'alcool, mais il lui arrive de boire un verre de bon vin* = A el no le gusta el alcohol pero suele/acostumbra tomar una copa de buen vino (Está bien traducida la frase?)

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lucatw:

Il lui arrive de : es algo esporádico, todo lo contario pues de soler, acostumbrar.

... pero, de vez en cuando bebe...
... pero a veces se toma...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pickis

¡Hola!
Tengo una dudilla con esta expresión.
Aparece en un texto que habla sobre el lenguaje y la frase dice así:

*Il vous arrive* de trouver peu sage de vous dévoiler aux autres. 

Lo he traducido así:

Casualmente encuentra pocos honestos para decir a los demás

Pero sinceramente no me he quedado conforme, algo me dice que no he expresado bien la idea... ¿Podéis ayudarme?

Un saludo a todos:

pickis

Ya había mirado esa acepción, pero no me aclaraba mucho, por eso decidí plantearlo a mis compañeros.
"A veces sucede el encontrar pocos sabios ..."
Sigo sin saber plantearlo, ya lo siento pero es así.


----------



## Paquita

Tu texto no te habla de "peu *de* sage*s*" sino que te dice que il (impersonal, por esto "sucede") *vous '*=(te piden que seas testigo; ve el título del hilo anterio" = "à quelqu'un" ...)

peu sage = contrario de "très sage"...
sage con el sentido de cuerdo/prudente y no de honesto...

Ahora será más fácil...


----------



## miss_sss

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Para decir en español : "Il m'arrive même de dire"
"Se me ocurre incluso a decir" o "Se llego incluso a decir"?
Gracias


----------



## littleona

Hola 

  "Llegar" también significa "arriver" pero es un sinónimo de "venir".   
  Yo diría: "*Se me ocurre *a* decir que*…"   



Espera a los nativos.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Hola:

Yo usaría _llegar._

_Llego incluso a decir._

Con _ocurrir_ también, pero sin la preposición *a*.

_Incluso se me ocurre decir._


----------



## littleona

Luis Albornoz said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo usaría _llegar._
> 
> _Llego incluso a decir._
> 
> Con _ocurrir_ también, pero sin la preposición *a*.
> 
> _Incluso se me ocurre decir._



   Pues en este contexto *¿"llegar" y "ocurrir" pueden ser sin* *ónimos? Y ¿no hay ninguna diferencia?* 
    Es que en francés podemos decir "j'en arrive même à dire…" o "il m'arrive même de dire…" 

  "J'en arrive même à dire…"  Acabo diciendo/por decir (creer)… 
  Por ejemplo: "Me hizo tantos reproches que acabé por decir que la culpa era mía."

  "Il m'arrive même de dire…"  De vez en cuando digo… 
  Por ejemplo: "Siempre digo que soy fea pero de vez en cuando digo que soy guapa"

  Yo diría "*Me hizo tantos reproches que llegué incluso decirle que la culpa era mía.*" y "*No vas a creerlo pero de vez en cuando pienso que no soy tan fea y se me ocurre incluso decir que soy guapa.*". 

  Quizá me equivoco ya que no soy española y no conozco la regla gramátical.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Aquí no utilizaría la forma pronominal:
- se me ocurre => tengo la ocurrencia de decir
- me ocurre => a veces digo

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ANIKEKARENINE

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos:

No tengo propuesta de traducción alguna para esta oración. Lo que sigue después lo entiendo, pero lo que está en rojo no sé cómo interpretarlo:

_"Il m’est déjà arrivé d’écrir, il y a longtemps, qu'il est assez habituel qu'en dix ans un de mes Écrits devienne transparent."_

Se trata de un sujeto que le está tratando de explicar a la gente porque sus Escritos no los entiende nadie.


----------



## swift

Hola:

_Ya me ha pasado que he escrito, hace (mucho) tiempo..._

 Fatal.

_Ya he escrito en otras ocasiones, hace (mucho) tiempo...

_Me suena mejor.

Pero espera más propuestas, por favor.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Un amigo de la Queru

Hola,

Estoy de acuerdo con Swift, su primera opción sería una mala traducción literal y la segunda opción sería correcta.

Quizás en lugar de "otras ocasiones" podrías decir simplemente "antes":

Ya he escrito antes...

También (no es mejor opción, sino diferente) podrías decir:

He llegado a escribir, hace mucho tiempo...

Saludos


----------



## Cenimurcia

y ¿qué os parece "_Llegué a escribir, hace mucho / años, que_.."?


----------



## mabeli

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
 Hilos unidos
​

por favor alguien me puede indicar que significa la expresión " Il vous arrive de cuisiner?"


----------



## Cenimurcia

significa "¿usted cocina alguna vez?"


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Tengo otra con esta estructura. La traduje, sólo querría saber vuestra opinión.

L'Heuillet afirma que, de acuerdo con Guillauté, si un príncipe sólo tuviese interés en el poder/mando, no se preocuparía por dividir la sociedad. Ocurre más bien lo contrario: "s'il lui arrivait de diviser pour régner, il lui faudrait plus souvent unir pour relier".

Mi idea es: "si algunas veces dividiera para reinar, le sería preciso, más a menudo, unir para relacionar"

Otra opción: "si (bien) algunas veces llegara a dividir para reinar..."

O también: "por más que algunas veces dividiera para reinar...". A decir verdad, ésta, sin traducir literalmente el "si", es la que más me agrada. ¿Qué pensáis vosotros?


----------

